# Want to Donate Steam Codes



## mrsemi (Oct 19, 2012)

I've got a code for Dirt 3, and a couple codes I'm getting in a package deal from a purchase here on TPU.

I used to crunch here, hope to do again when it cools off and the new 3570 arrives.


Who's the best person here now to give the codes to for contests?  Dirt 3 in my possession, batman arkham and one more coming later.


----------



## hat (Oct 19, 2012)

You might want to talk to Chicken Patty about that.


----------



## mrsemi (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks, been a while. I'll send him a pm now.


----------

